# Wo finde ich ein ATX12V P4 zu P4 Stecker?



## Syldur (12. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Leute,

Ich baue mir ein PC aus alten Teilen zusammen und das Mainboard braucht für die CPU ein zusätzlichen P4 Stecker (ATX12V).
Also ich suche ein Kabel das auf beiden Seiten mit einem Steckanschluss endet (keine Buchse oder Verlängerung)

Ich kann leider im Internet so ein Kabel nicht finden, nur irgendwelche Adapter oder Verlängerungen.
 Dabei brauch ich nur das normale Stecker/connector Kabel, welches beim Netzteil eigentlich dabei sein sollte, mir aber fehlt. 

Hat dieses Kabel einem besonderen Namen? 
Kann mir jemand vielleicht mit einem link zum online Kauf helfen? 
Oder in welchen Elektronikmärkten könnte ich sowas finden? (Saturn/MediaMarkt?) 

Danke für eure Hilfe!
viele Grüße


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Oktober 2018)

Wie heißen Mainboard und Netzteil?


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Oktober 2018)

Was du brauchst ist ein 8pin CPU Kabel oder ein 4+4pin Kabel aber welches Netzteil hast du? Und ja es ist ein Adapter, wie soll es sonst angeschlossen werden? Wenn du ein Modulares Netzteil hast dann würde ich am besten beim Hersteller nachschauen was für ein Kabel du brauchst, weil das Netzteil hat oft eigene vom Hersteller benutzte Anschlüsse, nur die Anschlüsse für die Komponenten sind immer die selben.


----------



## Syldur (12. Oktober 2018)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten. 

Netzteil ist be quiet dark power pro (550w oder so) 
Mainboard weiß nicht, irgendeines von Asus

Hab mal ein Bild gemacht. Also ich dachte ich hol mir ein Kabel um den dunkelblauen (p4) mit blauen (p4) Anschluss zu verbinden oder is das falsch? 

Alternativ könnte ich das vorhanden Kabel in den gelben Anschluss (p10) und der Ausgang(p8) dann Mithilfe eines Adapters (?) in den blauen (p4) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also weiterhin die Frage, wo bekomme ich sowas?
Oder sollte ich es anderes lösen?


EDIT:

Hab glaub ich eins gefunden:
be quiet! CC-4420 4+4-ATX/EPS-Kabel fuer modulare Netzt…

Das sollte gehen oder?
Also man benutzt für die CPU den gelben Anschluss mit 10pins?
wofür is dann der blaue mit 4 pins?

Und weiss jemand ob man das auch im Laden kaufen kann?


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Oktober 2018)

Bei den Mainboards gab es zuerst den Anschluss mit 4pin und erst später kam der mit 8pin, viele ältere Netzteile haben beide Anschlüsse oder einen Adapter vom 8pin auf 4+4pin dabei. Ja das Kabel sollte gehen, ein Adapter von 8 auf 4+4pin geht auch denn müsstest du aber dann an dem Kabel anschliessen das du auf deinem Foto hast. Das Kabel wird damit etwas länger aber wenn die zusätzliche Länge im Gehäuse nicht stört kannst es auch so haben, bei Adaptern gibt es in vielen Längen von wenigen Zentimetern bis 30cm und mehr. Im Laden kriegst du sicher einen Adapter aber das bequiet Kabel könnte schwierig werden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Oktober 2018)

Syldur schrieb:


> Netzteil ist be quiet dark power pro (550w oder so)
> Mainboard weiß nicht, irgendeines von Asus


 Bei solch ungenauen Angaben kann man nicht helfen.
Du hast die Kiste doch auf, also schau auf die Typenbezeichnungen.


----------

